# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  The hat problem for Toppik, etc. users.

## Infinity

I always use either Toppik, DermaMatch, or Shabo. But now here in the NorthEast is Freezing (!) and I'm wearing a hat every day. My hats are getting stained pretty badly. Even with only Dermamatch, which I thought was pretty solid. I lined some of my hats with silk ( which preserves your curly hair.) What are you guys doing about the Toppik rubbbing off your head and onto your hat? I guess there's the re-appyling option, but it's embarrassing to have it all over your hat! Suggestions?
Infinity

----------


## UKresponder

Here is what I do;  after the shower I dry my hair until towel dry so still damo, then I get very strong /maximum hold style hair spray and then spray my hair, the straight away i again with a towl, by doing the hair now becomes 'tacky kin dof like what you would get from a texture wax/gum then I work in nanogen in my case by litearlly shaking some on then rubbing both hands onto hair and tryig to almost blend it i with the tacky nature of the hair.  By doing it this way it becomes much more natural and sticks to the hair, it does not come of this , then I add a final coat of hair spray which kien of seal in the style further proecting from rub off.

i also find by using rogain foam and nanogen/toppik also has simialr 'belding ' effects 

you need to play around and see what works

----------


## saniaa83

Toppik fibers are made of all natural organic keratin protein, the same protein that hair is made of. The fibers in Toppik are charged with static electricity so they intertwine with your own hair and bond securely. Just shake on the Toppik fibers, they stay in place all day, all night. It's the "secret weapon" used by millions of men and women around the world.

----------

